# no tail lights or dash lights



## 94pickup-97sentra (Jul 18, 2005)

The other day I was driving my 97 Sentra GXE and the dash lights went out. on a hunch, I checked the tail lights when i got home, and sure enough they were out too. I checked all the fuses inside the car, and they were all fine, so I proceeded to check fuses under the hood and found a burnt out 10A "tail light" fuse. I replaced it with another 10A fuse, and it blew as soon as i turned the light switch. The closest I had left was a 15A fuse. This one blew as well. I then proceeded to to try a 20A fuse, and it works. However, the lights kinda go dim every once in a while. This is scary to me, and sounds like Im just begging for an electrical fire. Needless to say, I'm trying not to drive at night until i find a better fix for this. I read at http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38072 and wickedsr20 posted that the interior light dimmer switch could be a problem, but with the 20A fuse, the dimmer works fine. I called the dealer, and a new switch would cost me $40. If un-needed, that would be a big chunk of wasted change. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 94pickup-97sentra (Jul 18, 2005)

*I got it fixed*

just incase somone else runs into the same problem, i was looking closer at the socket that the bulb screws into, and i noticed that the black wire was pushed up and it was touching the side of the metal part. i know that does not make a whole lot of sense, but its the best i can explain it. all i did was pull on the black wire, and it fixed the short. another problem i fixed the other day, was that my trunk release quit working (and i already had a broken lock on it). luckily i have 60/40 folding back seats, so i was able to get in the trunk. anyway, the fix for that was to pull up on the assembly that releases the latch. it had simply slid out of place. anyway, i plan to be an active member on this forum, so if you run into trouble, feel free to drop me a line. other things ive done are a front crank oil seal, a bumper cover an alternator, and i had a headache where my engine light was on, and the computer was throwing an o2 sensor code. i replaced both sensors and it was still on. i felt like a total retard when i found out it was a blown fuse. i tracked it down in wiring diagrams to figure it out. that was all on my sentra. i also put a tranny, a water pump, and a starter on my pickup. i always do all my own work on my cars when i can, so i have quite a bit of experiance. ive found myself doing a whole lot less work ever since i became a nissan owner. i do realize, however that nissans are usually a little tougher to work on when you do have to repair them. thats why i thank god for forums like this one.
until next time.
..::94pickup-97sentra::..



94pickup-97sentra said:


> The other day I was driving my 97 Sentra GXE and the dash lights went out. on a hunch, I checked the tail lights when i got home, and sure enough they were out too. I checked all the fuses inside the car, and they were all fine, so I proceeded to check fuses under the hood and found a burnt out 10A "tail light" fuse. I replaced it with another 10A fuse, and it blew as soon as i turned the light switch. The closest I had left was a 15A fuse. This one blew as well. I then proceeded to to try a 20A fuse, and it works. However, the lights kinda go dim every once in a while. This is scary to me, and sounds like Im just begging for an electrical fire. Needless to say, I'm trying not to drive at night until i find a better fix for this. I read at http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38072 and wickedsr20 posted that the interior light dimmer switch could be a problem, but with the 20A fuse, the dimmer works fine. I called the dealer, and a new switch would cost me $40. If un-needed, that would be a big chunk of wasted change. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

